# Dual Pane Email App



## acithium (Oct 6, 2011)

Does anyone know of a dual pane email app that is available?? I've got the alpha installed (and it's freaking great), but I'd like to find an email app that supports dual pane viewing.

Thanks


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

I haven't tried this yet, Will probably need a little modifying to work on the TP, but this one was great on the G-Tab:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=895075&highlight=email


----------



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

Would love to see this feature also


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

Kaiten mail does this

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> I haven't tried this yet, Will probably need a little modifying to work on the TP, but this one was great on the G-Tab:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=895075&highlight=email


Self Reply 

Installing the Zip in CWM did not work (This is the e-mail App from the Samsung Galaxy 7" device)

However, I extracted the zip, and there are 3 APK's in there ... I used ADB to install them into /system/app and set the permission (chmod 644 <app>.apk) and rebooted.
It now works perfectly.
Dual pane e-mail for Pop/Imap (can use gmail through IMAP) and exchange.


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

is there any instruction on how to get adb working with the touchpad?


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

lolento said:


> is there any instruction on how to get adb working with the touchpad?


http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7819-CM7-ADB-Driver


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

I was able to see the app in the app drawer but I cannot setup any exchange account...it always say cannot connect to server

Yahoo account setup went fine though


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

clear data on the email app is settings.


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

I did....i just read the Gtab page....it seem exchange is not working...is this true, can you get exchange working? I need that for work

BTW: I was able to Gtalk with video working by pushing the app thru adb


----------



## creativepro (Oct 16, 2011)

I have the email app from the 7 inch gtab working with gmail. Everything looks good in portrait mode but landscape mode does not fill the screen. Is this what you guys are getting as well? Is there any way to force this app into full screen?

Here is the APK I used-
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=810454

Btw, I'm loving cm7 on my touchpad!


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

Did you setup gmail with exchange or something else?


----------



## pegasusphototx (Oct 15, 2011)

creativepro said:


> I have the email app from the 7 inch gtab working with gmail. Everything looks good in portrait mode but landscape mode does not fill the screen. Is this what you guys are getting as well? Is there any way to force this app into full screen?
> 
> Here is the APK I used-
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=810454
> ...


What method did you use to get this installed? There is no email.apk file or system/app folder that I can find when mounting the TP as a USB drive.

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## jstafford1 (Aug 26, 2011)

creativepro said:


> I have the email app from the 7 inch gtab working with gmail. Everything looks good in portrait mode but landscape mode does not fill the screen. Is this what you guys are getting as well? Is there any way to force this app into full screen?
> 
> Here is the APK I used-
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=810454
> ...


Probably should get the email app from the 10.1 Gtab. Since the TP is a 10in tab I think it'd work better.

LLR00717


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

lolento said:


> BTW: I was able to Gtalk with video working by pushing the app thru adb


Can you point me to an APK for this?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I renamed the existing email app, and pushed the three files and set permissions/owner and got FCs on the email app after rebooting, before I even tried to launch it. Launching it also caused FCs. Any thoughts? I'm sure permissions were set properly, double checked all three files...


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Can you point me to an APK for this?


Don't bother, while video is working there is no sound.

Like OP said, if you get FC, you need to go to app manager and wipe the cache on the email app.


----------



## creativepro (Oct 16, 2011)

pegasusphototx said:


> What method did you use to get this installed? There is no email.apk file or system/app folder that I can find when mounting the TP as a USB drive.
> 
> Thanks,
> Danny


Hey Danny, 
I tried to apply an update using the instructions here-
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=895075&highlight=email

That did not work so I used the apk linked below, copied it over to system/apps via root explorer and tapped on it to install. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=810454

Let me know if that works for you. I did my best to retrace my steps.


----------



## creativepro (Oct 16, 2011)

jstafford1 said:


> Probably should get the email app from the 10.1 Gtab. Since the TP is a 10in tab I think it'd work better.
> 
> LLR00717


Isn't the 10" gtab honeycomb? Can Cm7 run apps optimized for 3.x?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

lolento said:


> Don't bother, while video is working there is no sound.
> 
> Like OP said, if you get FC, you need to go to app manager and wipe the cache on the email app.


Dammit!! Can't believe I didn't read the whole OP...  Thanks.


----------



## pegasusphototx (Oct 15, 2011)

creativepro said:


> Hey Danny,
> I tried to apply an update using the instructions here-
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=895075&highlight=email
> 
> ...


I must be slow, but since email.apk in the system/app folder is in use, how did you manage to copy the new one to that folder? I assume root explorer is done on the android while it's up and running and not in recovery mode, and if so, when I hold tap to chose copy, then go to explorer back to the system/app folder, it's no longer a browsable directory.


----------



## pegasusphototx (Oct 15, 2011)

OK, so I got it installed, but keep getting a FC... sigh

Worse yet, I put back the original email.apk and it FC as well. Guess I've mucked it up good.


----------



## creativepro (Oct 16, 2011)

pegasusphototx said:


> I must be slow, but since email.apk in the system/app folder is in use, how did you manage to copy the new one to that folder? I assume root explorer is done on the android while it's up and running and not in recovery mode, and if so, when I hold tap to chose copy, then go to explorer back to the system/app folder, it's no longer a browsable directory.


I don't know why you can't access that folder. From the PC I copied the email.apk file to my SD card temp folder. Using root explored I made a copy of the original email app and put that somewhere safe. Next i stopped email from running in setting- system- application. Then copied the new file over to the apps directory and installed it. I think I may have even installed it from my temp directory. Remember to clear the data after you install the new email app.

I think the idea was to delete the original and copy the new app. I also have the gmail app installed from the market... I don't know if it makes any difference.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

pegasusphototx said:


> OK, so I got it installed, but keep getting a FC... sigh
> 
> Worse yet, I put back the original email.apk and it FC as well. Guess I've mucked it up good.


Put the dual pane e-mail.apk back ...
go into settings -> applications -> Manage Applications -> All -> find E-Mail and clear data on it. It should work from there out.


----------



## creativepro (Oct 16, 2011)

acithium said:


> Does anyone know of a dual pane email app that is available?? I've got the alpha installed (and it's freaking great), but I'd like to find an email app that supports dual pane viewing.
> 
> Thanks


 Hey guys, I found market app that fits landscape mode pedfectly. It has resizable panes which is nice as well. Reviews seem mixed so you'd better do some thorough investigating before you drop $4.99.

Kaiten Email is what you want to search for in the market.


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

creativepro said:


> Hey guys, I found market app that fits landscape mode pedfectly. It has resizable panes which is nice as well. Reviews seem mixed so you'd better do some thorough investigating before you drop $4.99.
> 
> Kaiten Email is what you want to search for in the market.


Awesome much? I have just tried it and it looks pretty fantastic compared to the gmail one I had going. Thanks man!


----------



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

creativepro said:


> Hey guys, I found market app that fits landscape mode pedfectly. It has resizable panes which is nice as well. Reviews seem mixed so you'd better do some thorough investigating before you drop $4.99.
> 
> Kaiten Email is what you want to search for in the market.


Kaiten Email looks good. It is dual pane and looks perfect. Ill try this for some time...


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought I'd give this topic a bump.


----------

